
Elon Musk Changes Twitter Location to Austin, Suggesting New Texas Gigafactory - tempsy
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1224926442527563776
======
AndrewBissell
In the focus on Trump's rambling comments about Musk at Davos, it seems like
this little tidbit was often missed:

"He's gonna be building a very big plant in the United States, he has to.
Because we help him, so he has to help us."

~~~
tempsy
Ah, interesting.

Either way this might push the stock over $1000 tomorrow. Wild week.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Seems like a calculated move to press the short squeeze at a moment of extreme
volatility.

If Elon Musk wanted to do the most to advance the Tesla mission, he would
issue stock at these prices and raise capital to shore up the company's
finances. Instead, he's trying to burn the last few Tesla shorts with any
margin left in their account.

